# How long are heats, how often are heats, etc.



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I recently found a pretty good article about heats that don't follow the normal cycle. Even if we don't plan to breed, many owners are deciding to wait to spay and will have to deal with heats. 

https://breedingbusiness.com/abnormal-heat-in-dogs/


----------

